# I'm gonna have a Heart Attack!



## Sandor (Jun 14, 2006)

The 11 year old kid actually turned off the lights when exiting the living room this morning, without me asking her to do it.

Maybe a year of harping and educating is starting to pay off. Honestly, the kids have no idea that electricity costs money and have no clue how its produced. So, don't expect the school system to educate them on this.

Gonna have the 15 and 11 year old sit through Al Gore's new flick when it become available on DVD.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 14, 2006)

Speaking on health, how your recovery, got most of your strenght back?
 One small tick bite can render us useless sap all our energy. I was reading the insect repelant can
 Cutters or Off and it claims to repell ticks. I spray around my shoes and socks and lower dungaries.
 all the time. Well it is finally warm here. One realizes it real quick when about 7:00 the misquitoes  swarm 
and make doing anything out side misserable. With all the rain here, the breeding grounds  are optimal.
 ITs going to be real bad  this summer.


----------



## wg_bent (Jun 14, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Speaking on health, how your recovery, got most of your strenght back?
> One small tick bite can render us useless sap all our energy. I was reading the insect repelant can
> Cutters or Off and it claims to repell ticks. I spray around my shoes and socks and lower dungaries.
> all the time. Well it is finally warm here. One realizes it real quick when about 7:00 the misquitoes  swarm
> ...



As it turns out the claim that Cutters/Off etc... are marketing, and nearly 100% untrue.  

The only effective tick repellant is permetherin.  There are a variety of products you can get that contain it, and they are extremely effective when sprayed on your clothing.  They repel and kill the insect.  There are a number of horse related products that are not approved for use by humans that contain exactly the same ingredients in the same proportions as the FDA approved products, at 1/4 the price.  I live in NY in the heart of lyme disease country, and so far have plucked 5 ticks off the kids this year, luckily no Lyme yet as only one of them was engorged, and I think it was a dog tick.  

see Lymenet for more info.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 9000 acres of forest wood land acrost the street. Plenty of Deer plus seen herds travel threw my yard. 
 PLenty of dangerous tick around here as well. My Labator retriver has been diganosed to have lime disease and is currently on Medication.  We keep up the Front line applications but it is not fail safe


----------



## Todd (Jun 14, 2006)

My kids are finally coming around too. I have 4 lights in the house that run on solar, and the kids actually know to turn them on instead of the regular lights. They also have been taking less time in the shower. Maybe this winter they will take more intrest into the wood stove. I guess if your tell them over and over it eventually sinks in.

As far as Al Gores new movie, you couldn't pay me to watch that idiot!


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 14, 2006)

> As far as Al Gores new movie, you couldn’t pay me to watch that idiot!



 Wouldn't be the first actor to reside in the white house. Al gore movie is not on my must see list either


----------

